
Show HN: Testing Is Documenting Blog - ninside
https://testingisdocumenting.org/blog/
======
ninside
I am very passionate about testing and documentation. I believe they are two
major aspects of software engineering that are being neglected by many
engineers.

Testing and documentation are intertwined and in the blog I hope to show you
how much exactly.

